# Gaggia Baby - channeling in the puck



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

Gaggia baby seems to be picky and very sensitive to evenness of the puck. I have been pouring grounds on the same spot until the basket is full and there are no problems on other machines.

However, it causes channelling and deadspots on my gaggia baby.

So, if you're using Gaggia baby ,perhaps other models too, and get persistent channelling and uneven extraction, it's time to examine your distribution method. The effect of poor tamping is not fatal if the error is not so bad.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Neo

One technique you may wish to try is to 'bump' the portafilter.

1st bump directly on to the work surface to help the grounds settle

2nd bump using the tamper on the side - give the portafilter a gentle knock after the first light tamp then use a straight arm movement on the next tamp

Let me know if this sorts out the problem


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha, I must be terrible at expressing myself!

Actually the problem is solved by adding grounds more carefully and evenly.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

It's funny how some machines are so much pickier than others. I can get away with murder on my gaggia, but with the La Spaziale at work, you have to have the perfect dose and perfect distribution. How did you solve your issues Neo?

Chris


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

I now pour grounds slowly to the basket and turn it from time to time, so the density of the puck is quite similar before using any distribution methods.


----------

